

Ask HN: Is it possible for anyone to be a mentor for me? - CGudapati

Hi!
I am a beginner Cocoa developer and I would like someone to be a mentor for me. I just need someone who can tell me if I ask how a certain functionality can be achieved. I am decently good at objective-C and I am creating an open-source linear programming solver. I have the library  ready and I just need someone who can guide me to create the GUI. I swear I am not going to ask you the basic questions. My questions will be mainly about implementing certain features like best way to hook up a function to a view etc.
======
kenferry
Ok, I'll chat anyway. :-)

I implemented a linear programming solver for iOS in the form of Cocoa Auto
Layout, and the app I'm working on now,
[http://understudyapp.com](http://understudyapp.com) is kind of about
mentoring (it does videochat with a whiteboard).

My email is my username at gmail.

